# Time to stop playing around



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

It is time for me to get serious. I am still after my oversize redfish, but I am developing a serious desire for sharkfishing. It really started kicking in after the trip to sunglow pier with BigEdD. Here is my delima. My biggest weapon in my toolbox right now is a 12' Dicks special surf pole that is rated for up to 30# line and 1-6 ounce lure. The reel is an Okuma SGT65 spinning reel. I know go ahead and laugh at my setup!  Anyway; I want to move up to a nice baitcasting rig. Now; to get to my question. What would you guys recommend for me. Here is what I would like to accomplish:

1. Of Course price plays a factor, I would like something under $150 if possible.
2. I want to be able to use if from the surf and pier.
3. I don't have a kayak to take out the bait, so I need something castable.
4. I need it to be able to break down and be able to transport it inside an SUV.


Within these guidelines what do you recommend?
Can you also point me in the right direction for what line, hooks, leaders, and sinkers to use. 
Sorry for the newbie questions, but I suppose you all had to start somewhere. 
Thanks in advance! :beer:
Greg


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Greg,I'll PM you my phone number..Call me.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg's in DEEP SHI7, now....


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Railroader said:


> Greg's in DEEP SHI7, now....


Yeah, something tells me this $150 budget is about to be blown out of the window!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Now there are ways to work with a budget...I could have purchased a SWEEEET 50- 80lb class shark set up for yakking baits the other day at a tent sale,and spent LESS THAN $80 out the door! They had 8' 50lb penn slammers (the new ones) for $20 each  and brand new 4/0 senators for $50. Too bad the sale is over,your screwed now Greg  J/K


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, you'll blow the $150 in line and rigging before you know it. I routinely spend $80 in braid spooling up. And the shark hooks, steel, adn mono get pricey. however, nothing quite pulls like a toothy and it keeps you solidly addicted and forking over all that cash. You don't always need a baitcaster to shark fish. I have spinning set ups that are made for smaller sharks (5-6') and they're spooled with 500 yds of 50lb braid and they've done great. 

If you're looking for a good mid priced shark roughed reel look at daiwa and try out the baitrunners they have ($75-80 on ebay). They cast smooth, rugged drag, and baitrunner feature is nice since you can turn on fighting drag with a switch.

As for rods, I like to just grab 2 rods, one stiffer and shorter (8-10') for the pier and a 12' more flexible (for a heavy) rod for surf casting big baits out farther. Youc an pick up daiwa emblems or sealines for $30-40 and they're great rods.

You may not be yakless for long. I fished from sharks all of 6 months before I got a hold of a yak. I've never looked back. When you see the productivity and size from getting your baits 200-300 yds past the surf in deeper water you're hooked. Just keep an open mind and eye on the classifieds. You'd be surprised what some suckers are selling excellent used yaks for in the local papers.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Barty B & RR are the guys to listen to. They Shark fish a lot.
You can Shark fish now. I would use that 12' and toss heads (whiting) in the Surf. You'll hook up to Sharks with that. Use a fishfinder rig.

For a new rig - 12' OM Heaver 6-12oz rating. $130 - Reel - Fin-Nor OFS 95 - can get it at All American Outdoor for $125 now. Its regularly $180. It can handle 600yds of braided line. Killer drag.

Line 80lb mono top shot of 100 yds and 500yds of 65-80lb braid. Mono top shot to protect the line that lies on the bottom.

I would recommend stick with your current rod and get the reel first.

As a quick fish get some tooth proof wire 80-100lb. 11/0 hooks and tie a haywire twist. You'll need swivels - get 300lb. Sinkers - whatever will hold bottom -4-8 oz. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry Ed..gotta correct ya here...STAY AWAY FROM SINGLE STRAND WIRE! It kinks and your done. Go with sevnstrand 90lb and up. 12-16/0 mustad circles are good and inexpensive, you will need to sharpen them though. We can get into rigs later.

Ed does have a good reccomendation on the combo though,looks like a good starter set up.Hell, I started with a penn 525 and Ocean Master lite. Tried it a few times with a Daiwa Emblem X4500 but kept getting spooled. I got serious after that.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I know barty - but just starting out and wanting to keep expense to a min. He can get enough of it to make a dozen rigs for $2.

The other way he'd have to get sleeves, a crimper and the stranded wire is more expensive.

So yeah, I agree with you. But just to get a line in the water and not have to invest heavily right now.



barty b said:


> Sorry Ed..gotta correct ya here...STAY AWAY FROM SINGLE STRAND WIRE! It kinks and your done. Go with sevnstrand 90lb and up. 12-16/0 mustad circles are good and inexpensive, you will need to sharpen them though. We can get into rigs later.
> 
> Ed does have a good reccomendation on the combo though,looks like a good starter set up.Hell, I started with a penn 525 and Ocean Master lite. Tried it a few times with a Daiwa Emblem X4500 but kept getting spooled. I got serious after that.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Truly appreciate you guys' quick replies! I am pretty sure that my setup right now will handle some smaller >4ft. sharks. I just have to change the line out to something heavier and use some wire rigs. If I could keep the pole for a while it would be nice and allow me to invest in a better reel. On the other hand I would love to have one dedicated to chunk out and leave while I have one for chasing my oversize red. One of my concerns with the pole is its rating of 1-6 ounces. There have been several times I have needed over 4 ounces just to hold bottom, and I am concerned with the safety of others around me if I need to go heavier, and then stick a half pound of meat on the end! 
I still have alot of learning to do, and I appreciate you guys taking the time to answer all my newbie questions! I am sure I will have plenty more coming!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Not trying to argue 
Just dont wanna set the guy wrong from the get go. The cost of losing a fish out weighs a couple extra dollars (literally) to have done it right to begin with.

You can get a 30' spool of sevenstrand 135lb steel for 3.99 at walmart. That will make you about 20 bite leaders that you dont have to worry about unless you hook a big tiger.

The size A4 sleeves to go with it, 1.99 for 25.

This is what I use for my castable set ups...The yakked baits are another story but still suprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

KD, What rod do you have now?


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I will have to look at it when I get home, but to be honest with you, It was an el cheapo 12ft from Dicks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, Only being ratd 1-6 it might be a bit light for throwing baits to sharks...Reason being is that most of the time your bait alone weighs 6-8oz. even with 4oz of lead that puts you at 10oz payload. 
I have,like I said thrown 5oz and a 6oz chunk-o-mullet on my OM light. It is more of a lob cast but around vilano and south PV that is sufficiant most of the time.
I would say you need a rod that will handle or is rated at LEAST 4-6 or better.
My casting bait rod for sharks is a cut down RS1569 that will throw anything. I have thrown 16oz AND a 8oz chunk of stingray with it.

Sidenote...There is NO rod that will effectively throw 1oz and UP TO 6oz,That is not a realistic rating


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Me neither. I've taken your advise. I was looking to make pulley rigs, but then I heard you say Fishfinder. And I am thinking you know what, that makes sense. It would help with certain species that have sandpaper for skin, but I don't need such a super long leader. I figure he'd PM you and you'd give him all the skinny, which would be where he'd want to get to, but as a quick fix...until he can get there. It's expensive to do it right.



barty b said:


> Not trying to argue
> Just dont wanna set the guy wrong from the get go. The cost of losing a fish out weighs a couple extra dollars (literally) to have done it right to begin with.
> 
> You can get a 30' spool of sevenstrand 135lb steel for 3.99 at walmart. That will make you about 20 bite leaders that you dont have to worry about unless you hook a big tiger.
> ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Greg, keep in mind most piers don't allow you to specifically target sharks. Around here you'll be mostly Surf.

12' OM Heaver OM12SS - 20# Line	$120
Crimper $30
Leader .036 90# $11
SPRO Heavy Swivels Size 5 #328	$8
Hooks 11/0 & 13/0 $20
Sleeves $7
Fin-Nor OFS95 $125
Berkley Gorilla 50# 600 yds $46
Berkley Big game #80 1lb $35

This is from my list of things to get for Sharkin
Barty probably steer you in a direction to get some of it for less.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I've actually gone away from the pulley rigs for now, my castable rig consists of 12-15" of steel a 300lb swivel 6' of 250lb mono and another 300lb swivel. The lead slides on the 250lb mono. simple fishfinder rig,just beefed up.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> Greg, keep in mind most piers don't allow you to specifically target sharks. Around here you'll be mostly Surf.
> 
> 12' OM Heaver OM12SS - 20# Line	$120
> Crimper $30
> ...


 Your payin a bit too much for some of the stuff but your pretty much in the ball park.
Best thing to do is search ebay and buy bulk,spend the money once and be set for months or more. I learned this the expensive way. You can nickle and dime yourself to death buying tackle on a per trip basis. Stock up,it saves you in the end.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Wal-mark*

 i can't belive someone said to buy something from "Wally world" ...(thats my line)
"Keila" you got it right, invest in a better reel right now. Then just add more stuff down the road. But a decent reel will still cost you some money. I have the shimano baitrunner (6500) and Fin-nor (OFS95)......My baitrunner will handle most med sharks in the surf, due to the fact that i have over 600yds of 30lb braid line loaded on it I am not trying to put anyone down....But since you arent in yaking bait right now, you really don't need HUGE GEAR. Look up everything that "Airnuts" has posted, He catches alot of med size sharks, with everyday gear. I think he uses a "Tica dolphin" spinning reel (Ed just got one) and loads it with 30/40lb braid. If you are thinking about getting a big reel, make sure to get one that will also do more then just shark fishing. The Fin-nor 95 is a HUGE reel, and it is only good for soaking cut or livebait. (Forget about casting lures with it)..........."Since" you are still new to this game, and are learning.....Why not just fill your "Okuma" SA65 with 30lb braid, don't forget the 30lb braid line is the same as 8lb mono line. So you should be able to load close to 500yds of 30lb braid on your "Okuma". This way you will only be spending money on braid line. And be learning as you fish more, and also keep everything buget minded. The reason for this, is when you are shark fishing from the surf. You don't have to be in a hurry to bring him in, with close to 500/600yds of line on your reel. You just let him wear himself out, then reel him in and if he isnt ready yet...You just let him run again...Anyway if i was you i would look everything up that "Airnuts" has posted, and also anything up on shark fishing. In the fla and open section of our fourm....We have alot of great things already written, and great links to go and check out..........Just my .02 do with it what you want, if you still want to get a better reel....then i am sure we can give you some good choices....opcorn:

*Retreat HELL!! we have them, right where we want them *


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Jetty has a really good idea! The bait runner can catch med sharks and it would be "dual" purpose. You'd have a great "quality" reel that can perform multiple duty. Also on the braid. The guy who had that big fight on the point was using it, as was just about everyone on the point. I've never seen so much braid in one spot before. It is packaged in like 300 yds and 1000 yds. You can get 2-300 yards and tie them together. It's cheaper then getting the big spool and having 400 yds of it lie around. Hey braid guys: Albright knot for braid to braid? I am only going to use it for Shark applications. Personal preference.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Checking myself*

The "Fin-nor" OFS95 that i have, is really setup for me to fish anywhere. I have it loaded with 80lb braid hi-vi yellow PP, and i finish it with a few wraps of 80/100 mono. If i need alittle more distances, while i am in the surf. I might add some 100lb braid, and just go straight to my mono or weed line leader, with a short piece of wire. I use a beef up fishfinder rig or a pulley rig, this all depends on the bait on hand. On bridges/piers/dock, i use the OFS95 by freelining "Large" live baitfish. I just use braid to leader (100lb mono) and pitch the baitfish under or around, the area i am fishing in. The target fish will be Snook/tarpon/groupers.....if i see a large drum feeding, then i just throw him a crab. (The Drums get "HUGE") i am not looking to put anything on the dinner table, i am just looking for the "Rush" of almost getting pull off a bridge......So if down the road you might want to try this type of fishing. Then the 95 might work for you, But be warn your rig better be able to handle it.....(Rod/leader/hooks) the 95 will hold up. But if you don't have a Rod to be able to match up to the "Fin-nor" 95. Just stick to something smaller right now, you have all the time in the world. To become a tackle ho .....i hope this answers any questions you might have about the Fin-nor 95opcorn:
If you want a HUGE Spinning reel, then the 95 is the one to get......:beer:
Ed i use the uni to connect braid to braid, hasnt let me down yet

*Retreat HELL!! We have them, right where we want them*


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I was really surprised to get so many responses!! Thanks! While out taking care of the honey do list; I found what looks like a nice combo at a great price. It is a Penn Senator 4/0 on a 6'6" Penn slammer rod for $140. What do you guys thing of this? Another thing, how is tha "castability" of this reel? I know it is going to take me alot of practice to get past the backlashing and learn how to use it. But I am willing to put the time into it.

On another note: Jetty I was thinking about what you said earlier as well with just filling my reel I have now with braid. For as cheap as it was, I actually think it is a decent setup. It casts smooth, and I can get some decent distance off of it with enough lead. I think I can get even further with a bit more practice. In all honesty, I just want to be able to catch bigger and better fish, and sharks just look like a hell of alot of fun!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Conventionals! NOW your talkin! Where did you see that combo...If its the one at Strike Zone I say get it...Not castable on THAT rod but on a 12' rod...I can do it.Try to call me today


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Greg, its a little more $$ but a more castable setup - at Strikezone you can get the same rod on a Penn 545 for about $179. Barty can teach you how to MAG it, you'll eventually need a long rod to go with it. But the reel is better for all applications. Remember, few piers allow active shark fishing. If you go to Strikezone see Archie.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

if you don't have a yak I would avoid a conventional until you're ready to meet up with folks who have a yak or you get one. Castable rigs make life easier when yous tart out and you still get some good sized sharks to wet your teeth on.

Bart B's castable rig is the exact one I started using as well because you can toss a 1/2# bait a good 75 yds with 8oz of lead if you've got a nice 12' rod. The only problem is if you hook into a nice 7' spinner like I did a few weeks ago. As soon as that shark starts spinning it will wrap your line up and rub you off. It's a risk you live with using castable rigs, but I've lowered wrapping issues by adding 300# swivels in my rig wherever possible. I have a swivel from steel to mono and mono to mainline. What this provides are pivot points to prevent the shark wrapping the leader as easily. If you keep your line taunt and perpendicular to the shark (by following him along the shore) the leader is kept away from his body and can spin without wrapping when he jumps and spins.

As for attachment options for braid use albright if you're going to mono topshot ( I use it). I prefer to use mono topshots whenever possible since mono holds tighter to the leader and less risk of knot slip. Always tie uni knots to leaders when using braid or mono for sharking, since they slip less and break closest to knot strength. If you're tying braid to braid use a uni to uni knot as this will hold near breaking strength.

As for spool options for braid. Power Pro comes in 150, 300, and 1500 yd spools. I buy the 1500 yd spools on ebay whenever possible since I can pick them up for $75 with shipping from the right sellers and they fill many spools. For my baiutrunners I can pack 500 yds of 50# braid which means I can get 3 respools per 1500 spool. So I can fill both baitrunners and have a spare refill should I get spooled. And you will get spooled. Just a fact of life. There is always a bigger fish as they say. I also prefer big spools because it's cheaper in the long run and I don't have to worry about the knot that ties 2 seperate spools together during a fight. If you're winding on your unit knot during the fight you have to take it easy so you don't put a lot of stress on the knot and pop it. If you have a single piece of line you can fight the fish normally the entire way.

Just some of the things I've learned in the 7 years I've lived in FL and targeted toothies. You'll be addicted so plan on blowing serious bread constanly in the pursuit of bigger and bigger sharks.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have to*

also agree with "cpnArron"......relearning everything isnt the way to go. With a conven you will have to learn how to cast it. Trying to cast a 4/0 isnt a easy thing at all. I would stick to what you know "spinning reel". Stick to the "KISS" Factor and you will have a better time. Trying to learn how to cast a "Darkside reel" "BAD"!!! move. Birdnest alone will give you nightmares, do a birdnest with braid...kiss most of you braid good bye, plus you will be spending more time picking out the birdnest then fishing. There's alot of things i belive are easy, and anyone should be able to do it in no time....WRONG. Because i forget how much time, i invested in doing that certain thing. Thats what most of us forget.
"Kelia's Daddy" i would do what "CpnArron" said, If you arent in a hurry just go bid on some of the braid line on ebay. But if you want to change over now, then just get two spool of 300yds of braid. At Bass pro shop two spools of 300yds, 30lb test, Hi-Vi yellow Powerpro. Will run you about $50, don't forget you still have to buy swivels,wire,sleeves,hooks,heavy mono leader....some of this stuff you can find at your local wal-mark, they even have a decent crimper.......And by the time you finish getting all this, you will be close to your buget. One last word...before cutting your wire and making leaders, make sure how you want to do it. look at pictures, and read another threads. That way you will not make too many mistakes....welcome to the world of "Sharking"


*Danger Opinionated MARINE onboard*


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Braid on a Conventional for someone who's never used a conventional - REALLY BAD. (lose a finger, break a rod).

I still like the idea of a Penn 545 Magged. Just put mono on it.
Its great for a lot of applications - Kings from the pier, Sharks from the Surf.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Well gents, you guys almost have me talked into just keeping the setup I have now and making sure I am using the correct line, knots, and rigs. I will most likely look into a different pole soon though. I may also search for a smaller baitcaster to practice with before moving on to the larger 4/0. I need a replacement for an old reel anyway. 
What do you guys think about keeping the Okuma and filling it with 50# power pro and topping that with mono? I am pretty sure it will handle decent size fish, and if the rod breaks, then I have a good excuse for a bigger one anyway! I will be buying some cable before the weekend and trying out making my own rigs. Once again, I appreciate the time you guys are taking for helping me out!


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

BigEdD; that Penn 545 looks nice!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I wouldnt*

put 50lb braid on that reel, you will end up tearing it apart more then anything. Its not rated for 30lb, but 30lb braid won't rip the reels gut out......What you are trying to do is get the most line that you can on that reel. Thats why i said to go to 30lb braid, There is no need for putting mono on it. Because mono will take to much space on the reel, again defeating the purpose of what you are trying to do. If you load it with close to 500yds of 30lb braid, you will be able to handle most large fish out there. Even kings/cobia/tarpons off any pier, because you will be letting the fish wear himself out. You still push him when he stop, to keep him moving. By doing this you will be able to handle most med size sharks, and anything that swims in the surf....Don't forget you are trying to load as much line as "Possible" on that reel. That will be the X factor, in your favor.....trust me we all have gone, thru that phase of putting 50 to 80lb braid on our reels, thinking that we would be able to fight the fish harder because of the heavy braid..."WRONG"!!!! all you will do is ruin your reel......Don't forget you are trying to load the most line into that reel, that way you can let the shark/big fish wear himself out....opcorn:

yes that 545 looks nice, but you will be relearning everything......again thats up to you.....

Go and check out "Airnuts" threads, he had a bunch of pictures and videos, and he caught all those sharks, on med size spinning reel...


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

30# braid it is then! So run the braid to a large swivel and then to my wire? I was trying to check out Airnuts posts, but I cant view the pics or video here at work. I will definately check it out after work though! Oh and Barty b, I will still be giving you a call! I am still going to see if I can find a good deal on a conventional to learn with. This way if I do birdnest the crap out of it during my learning process, I still have a line in the water to fish with!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*let me correct*

myself, before i get jump on......once you load your reel with braid, i would still add some mono line. You can keep use 30 or 40lb mono and just do a few wraps around you reel, or just make a long mono leader, And a short bite wire.....once you get home, and be able to look at pictures, you will get a better understanding....:beer:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What JP is refering to is called a shock lead - (do a search) there are several threads. One was a VERY HEATED discussion.

It's primarily for safety and handling fish in the surf. If you're casting 5oz with 15lb test or 20lb test - be prepared for break-off when you cast, that's why they Shock lead. There are also horror stories about braid tearing up your rod -guides and breaking the tip.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No Ed*

its not a shock leader, just some mono line that i like to add....so i will have some type of give, if you are going to sling a heavy sinker. Then you might use a "Shock leader" but i don't see no need for it, when i am only throwing 3oz of lead. Plus if you arent really getting into your cast, you won't put that much force in rig to need a shock leader.....I have one baitrunner with about 50yds of 30 hi vi green mono, that i like to use on piers at nite....so i will be able to tell where the fish is going. 
And i hate to disgree with you "Ed" but i havent even read any of those "Horror storys" happen to me or anyone that i know. I know some people that have used "Braid" for a LONG!! time.....and never had anything happen. The braid they make today arent going to cut into your guides, the way some people claim. And the new guides on the newer rods, don't tear up that easy....
Braid is like anything else "Learn" how to use it, and it will do wonders for you....The con's and Pros on braid.....are something that you need to figure out yourselve. Everybody has a opinion on it......If you have common sense "Braid" is going to help you out, not hurt you. "Shock leader" is something good to know, but you won't need it right now........Again i am just adding some mono for give, keep it about the same test as the braid. .....plus the way i pack my braid "tight" on my rods, if the braid cut into guides like some claim.....i would have rip up all my rods by now....Cause i load my reels pass the rim of the spool ......then i go to a park, and i have a open area of over 500yds, and i walk off most of the braid....Then i reel it back on super tight!!! I tighten down the drag, and reel down Hard!!.....This will insure i get alot of line on my reel, and it will be pack tight!!! this will give you a better cast, and keep the line from wrapping on itself. Like what happens with most people.....then they want to get rid of the braid.....learn how to use it, and you will never go back to Monoopcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Guess what JP? You just described a Shock lead to a T.

And you want someone who's never used braid to use it in a Sharkin' application for the first time?

You have to think what KD is doing in this specific application and with the parameters he has specified - not what would be ideally best.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my next question, are there different types of power pro? If so which should I get other than just the 30# test? Also what size swivels?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

They have moss green and red, these both suck!! because they are hard to see. I like the hi-vi yellow, you can see pretty good in any weather. oh they also make a "White" now ......I use 350lb(4/0) test swivels for my baitrunners, and unlimited (6/0) for my fin-nor.....This might be a overkill, but i sleep better knowing that it wont give.....for wire i use "malin-49 strand wire 480lb and 250lb test  Yes it might be a overkill....but i live by that old saying....I rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.... Just make sure to get the right size sleeves for the wire, and if you get heavy mono leader 200lb.....get the sleeves that fit it also......You can always get "Weed line" (.95) and make your leaders half and half....The weed line is alot cheaper....Go to Home depot, i like the orange line......


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Ya dizzy yet Greg??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Keila's Daddy said:


> Here is my next question, are there different types of power pro? If so which should I get other than just the 30# test? Also what size swivels?


No, The only difference is color. It's just a personal choice. Jetty is right the hi vis helps you see the line but after I get you set up RIGHT that wont matter.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am dizzy*

....Ed it isnt a "Shock leader" until i bump it up, if i am using 20lb mainline, then use 8oz of lead, then add let say, a 80lb leader that wraps a couple of time around my spool.....Now thats a "Shock leader":beer:.....but if i keep the Mono add on, the same weight as my main line and add about 25 yds of it to my reel (or even a few wraps)....It isnt a shock leader :beer:....and i did say i like to add "Some" mono for give, and also like to add some to be able to see better at nite. I also belive i am the only one, keeping him from going out and spending $$$, when he doesnt have too. 
And if "Braid" was that dangerous, i would have kill myself with it a long time ago. Use some common sense and you won't get hurt. 
"Don't wrap it around your hands"
"Don't put 80lb braid on a $20 reel" 
Learn to tie the knots, that work with it.....I swear some people make "Braid" sound like it going to cut you in two, if you mess up with it. 
If anyone out there doesnt have the common sense that god gave a cat ....Then you are right, Don't use braid......but if you got the brains of a dog, use braid and use the cat for shark bait..........I don't mean to get down on anyone, but please don't shoot something down. Just because it hasnt work for you....Theres alot of things i don't use or do, but to each his own. If it works for 1000s of other people, there might be something to it:fishing:opcorn: Barty why don't you share you "Setup" with all of us, i am always willing to learn something new....:fishing:


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

You all have a lot of good advice, but you can't throw too much at him at once. He isn't the sharpest crayon in the box and I ought to know, he's my fishin partner. Everything ya'll tell him I have to hear at work the next day.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

now thats not right he has to be smarter then a "Cat" ......Thats also the reason, i said to stick to the "Kiss" .....(Keep it simple stupid) I live by those words.....lord knows i have done alot of stupid things.......
not a sharp pencil...LOL...

*Danger Opinionated Marine onboard *


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey jetty, don't listen to Pierside; he is a former squid Besides, I don't know why he is in here when we are talking about sharks...... What kind of whale was it you wanted to catch???


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh no*

don't tell me he is a troll.....:--| they are always swimming around here.....I hope you look up "Airnuts" and saw his facts......shark fishing isnt that hard at the level that we are at. But when you start yaking your bait, then its time to move up to 9/0 penn (115) and 800yds of braid or mono....and a few friends to help you reel  enjoy yourselve at the level you are at. Learn everything you can, and once you get spooled a couple of times....Then you will be wanting to move up....


*U.S. Marine corps, Is part of the Navy....The Men's Department* :beer:


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I appreciate it Jetty; lots of advice that got me thinking. yeah, airnuts is awesome! I am going to have to PM him for info. 
Pierside is a good guy who has taught me alot, we work together and fish together all the time. We just constantly pick on each other. Our wifes are really close friends, but I think even they really think we hate each other! :beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

a good thing to have, a fishing buddy:beer: even if you don't get along.....kidding aside, if you notice most of us fish along, and only meet up once in a blue moon. It nice to have someone that at least shares your same passion. Hopefully you guys will keep this going for years, good luck with the shark fishing:beer:


----------

